# e juice me up weight calibrations



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

hi all

need some help with e juice me up
what weight calibrations per ml do you use

i weighed 1ml and got the ffg

primenic = 1.34g
vg = 1.34g (blck)
pg = 1.10g(blck)
flavours = 1.19g(tfa)

does it sound right?

thanks


----------



## Soutie (3/9/16)

Yup sounds ok, nic is vg based I take it. You might be slightly off, how did you measure it?

Use 1.038 for pg, 1.26 for vg and 1.038 across the board for flavours as their weight can vary. Nicotine depending what it is suspended in, either pg weight, vg weight or somewhere between.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (3/9/16)

Soutie said:


> Yup sounds ok, nic is vg based I take it. You might be slightly off, how did you measure it?
> 
> Use 1.038 for pg, 1.26 for vg and 1.038 across the board for flavours as their weight can vary. Nicotine depending what it is suspended in, either pg weight, vg weight or somewhere between.


For my concentrates I use 1 on the dot.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (3/9/16)

The nic weight is for VG based nic. The concentrates weight I got from averaging the weight of all of TFA's conventrates.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

Soutie said:


> Yup sounds ok, nic is vg based I take it. You might be slightly off, how did you measure it?
> 
> Use 1.038 for pg, 1.26 for vg and 1.038 across the board for flavours as their weight can vary. Nicotine depending what it is suspended in, either pg weight, vg weight or somewhere between.



my nic is pg based


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> my nic is pg based


1ml in syringe emptied in bottle..tare before measure


----------



## Soutie (3/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> my nic is pg based



That does sound heavy for pg based nic.
Nicotine a weight is pretty much negligible, you really only use the suspension that is it in.
I use pg weight for flavours as they are usually suspended in PG. for flavours I guess as long as you use a standard across the board you should be fine


----------



## Andre (3/9/16)

The vast majority of DIYers use 1 for flavourings/concentrates.


----------



## Greyz (3/9/16)

Andre said:


> The vast majority of DIYers use 1 for flavourings/concentrates.


That is very true, because 1.03 is so close to 1 the difference in taste will be almost impossible to tell the difference. 
I'm in the IT environment and for me the devil is in the details  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Effjh (3/9/16)

Hold on a second, I thought the nicotine weight value should be the weight of pure nicotine (1.01) and the software calculates the rest based on what selection you make for your nicotine base in the interface (PG/VG). Didn't think you should factor that in already when setting the weight values 

*Edit*: Tested it now and seems I've been doing it wrong along . My nic is PG based though, so luckily the values arent that far off that it would make a massive difference in strength.


----------

